# The Merry Christmas Driveler........ #95!!!!!!!



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas, Ya'll!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Yeah, Merry Christmas


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Walkin in a winter wonderland


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Where's Tbug, sing along... Fa la la la ..la la la laaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Where's Tbug, sing along... Fa la la la ..la la la laaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## shakey gizzard (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


>


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

god; i hate Christmas music


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Merry Christmas youngings.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> god; i hate Christmas music



Come sit by me lil'feller, we can hate Christmas music together.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Merry New Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> god; i hate Christmas music



And dem bells people are ringing standing by dem pots in front of wal mart.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> god; i hate Christmas music





hdm03 said:


> havin_fun_huntin+?


Your in time out, scrooge!


turtlebug said:


> Come sit by me lil'feller, we can hate Christmas music together.



Christmas music is happy music.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> And dem bells people are ringing standing by dem pots in front of wal mart.



I thought that was you wearin that Santa hat and ringing that bell? 

Figured that's where the club money came from.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Your in time out, scrooge!
> 
> 
> Christmas music is happy music.



Stop bouncing all happy like and stuff.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Stop bouncing all happy like and stuff.


----------



## . (Dec 4, 2013)

Deck the harrs with boughs of horry, fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Christmas music is happy music.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Y'all are just plain irritating.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Bout time to ate.......


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> god; i hate Christmas music





Christmas Music became a pain when they started playing it in November  

That and when some of the "New" generation of musicians decided they could sing the songs better then the originals


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

iflyfish said:


> Deck the harrs with boughs of horry, fa ra ra ra ra, ra ra ra ra.




Only Christmas movie I'll watch.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Dont forget the reason for the season


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont forget the reason for the season


 AMEN!!!!!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all are just plain irritating.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Only Christmas movie I'll watch.



Nice title!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

pfffffffffffffffffft


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Poke chops and scrawburry yogurt YAY!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> pfffffffffffffffffft


dagnabbit!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Poke chops and scrawburry yogurt YAY!!!!


 deer cubed steak, hasbrown casserole & congealed salad........... nap please!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

I want some hashbrown casserole!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I want some hashbrown casserole!!


well, get you some taters, cube them up, mix in some butter, sour cream, onions, put in oven, bake till almost done, top with cheese & WAH-LAH, you have hashbrown casserole!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

Deer roast…again 

2 chocolate chip cookies


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


 so easy even your wife can cook it............ you just set the oven & keep an eye on it.......... 


Crickett said:


> Deer roast…again:roll eyes:
> 
> 2 chocolate chip cookies


 left overs get old, don't they?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Deer roast…again
> 
> 2 chocolate chip cookies



uhhhh, coookiess


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> so easy even your wife can cook it............ you just set the oven & keep an eye on it..........
> 
> left overs get old, don't they?



Yeah when you've had them 2 days in a row! It was good though!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> uhhhh, coookiess



I would've rather had the yogurt!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

Time to go put up the Christmas tree!  

Bye y'all!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Yeah when you've had them 2 days in a row! It was good though!


It's fun when you have it for supper, lunch, supper, lunch, supper, lunch.......... you get the picture!


Crickett said:


> Time to go put up the Christmas tree!
> 
> Bye y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi. Thats all ya git from me today. I can't type on this stupid tablet


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03+ ?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hi. Thats all ya git from me today. I can't type on this stupid tablet


You Made it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Mrs H, bye mrs H


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Doctor Luv+?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Doctor Luv+?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey, Mrs. Hawtnet, I got payroll done!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

hankus?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Jeffc?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs?


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

durn


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey



 stole my thunda!!!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

well,well,well..................look at me.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Crap!  Ol' ri-dirt finally done it


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hey


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> stole my thunda!!!!!!



it was totally an accident................

really, it was......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic+?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

post #57.....really?!?!?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> stringmusic+?



hdm03+


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> post #57.....really?!?!?



little slow ain't cha???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> well,well,well..................look at me.........


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> hey





havin_fun_huntin said:


> durn


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert don't live down da long dirt road no mo.....

Where ya done moved off to rydert?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> little slow ain't cha???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> post #57.....really?!?!?


tsk, tsk, tsk, losing ya touch, eh?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> tsk, tsk, tsk, losing ya touch, eh?



Purdy bad, I gotta step up my game. I ain't been the feller at da top of tha page in a month'a Sundies.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

Happy B-day Strang


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> View attachment 764214
> 
> Happy B-day Strang



Thanks! that is the most unbelievable thang I done eva seen.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

anybody know who's got the mostest friends on this entire site? I'm gonna try to beat'em with the most friends.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

I only gots 6.......you already done beet me....................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

26.. u got a long ways to go.. I volunteer to be 27


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

woohoo stringmusic+


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hfh+


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

I got mo friends than I know what to do with now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

keebs got like 99. shes your first goal to pass


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

giggle


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> giggle



you release some methane or summin?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

dang. Dr. Luv gots 124 friends.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Its cause he shares the luv, errbody knows that GAH


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Heyyyyyyyyy Dirt, we got a new 5 stand at the plantation we need to try out !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

Bartender, give everyone a round. Oh, wrong thread.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Heyyyyyyyyy Dirt, we got a new 5 stand at the plantation we need to try out !!



oh yeah...............i'm in........


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Pizza buffet and salad.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Where is all the ladies go?  Its becoming a manfest  inhere


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Pizza buffet and salad.


 I love a pizza buffet & salad!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Where is all the ladies go?  Its becoming a manfest  inhere


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Fluffy in da house


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

I am looking forward to page 3


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

You wasnt here then Keebs, glad you showed up tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

page 3? why dat?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> page 3? why dat?



It's my favorite page


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Page 3 is going to be fabulous!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

SpongeBob?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Yes?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hey


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Squidward?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Wow.......I'm good


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

You gotta be kiddin me....

I hate page 3


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Phooey


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Strang was right........page 3 is totally awesome


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs+?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Dang Admins.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

carnfounded customers stopped me from being king!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dang Admins.



Grats maam


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

hmm time to make my face pop up on muds phone...


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hmm time to make my face pop up on muds phone...



He gon drop hims phone and bweak it. 


Then he'll have a dumbphone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> He gon drop hims phone and bweak it.
> 
> 
> Then he'll have a dumbphone.



hmmm, you implying my beauty will shock him or my ugly will scare him....

Goood, smart dumbphones are overrated


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Keebs+?


yes darlin'?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yes darlin'?





crap


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Dang Admins.





What are you grumblin` at us for?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> What are you grumblin` at us for?



Just look at me.  


    



S'okay, I was gonna ask for Sassy to be taken down anyway.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

What bout "I is a sassy Grinch"


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just look at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Oh. I didn`t notice.  

Weren`t me that done that. No No:


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> crap


hey now!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Fluffy in da house


 Hey wait.....


turtlebug said:


> SpongeBob?


Now youre just being silly.


hdm03 said:


> Yes?


Bam, that just happened.


turtlebug said:


> Dang Admins.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> carnfounded customers stopped me from being king!!


I hate that.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> hmm time to make my face pop up on muds phone...


 you got to teach me how to that and then how to respond


Nicodemus said:


> Oh. I didn`t notice.
> 
> Weren`t me that done that. No No:



Hey Nic Hawk got one of the chickens yesterday, your rooster hid under the trailer, scaredy cat.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey wait.....
> 
> Now youre just being silly.
> 
> ...





Smart rooster. Hen should have followed his lead.   

That rooster`s daddy (Abner) is dead now. We fresh out of roosters with no plans for another one.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey wait.....
> 
> Now youre just being silly.
> 
> ...



Foot, i dont know.  I just got a phone that works again.  I sure aint got a dumbsmart phone


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> What bout "I is a sassy Grinch"


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

Tree is up & all decorated. Was really looking forward to a real one this year but it just wouldn't fitting into the budget! Dang trees ain't cheap!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Smart rooster. Hen should have followed his lead.
> 
> That rooster`s daddy (Abner) is dead now. We fresh out of roosters with no plans for another one.



Yeah, she should of


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Just look at me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't get it.................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Gonna check the bird field . .


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Tree is up & all decorated. Was really looking forward to a real one this year but it just wouldn't fitting into the budget! Dang trees ain't cheap!


Puurrrty!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

They messin wif me.      

It's Christmas, I'll take it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> They messin wif me.
> 
> It's Christmas, I'll take it.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gonna check the bird field . .



Hope it's still there....


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Conference call at 6:00 concerning the new company that's taking over. 

Messes up my supper cooking schedule.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Conference call at 6:00 concerning the new company that's taking over.
> 
> Messes up my supper cooking schedule.



you could just pick up some Buger Kang........


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> you could just pick up some Buger Kang........



Good Lord NO! 

Mini-Me ain't feeling too well and she asked for fried chicken.

Young'un gonna get her fried yardbird tonight.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good Lord NO!
> 
> Mini-Me ain't feeling too well and she asked for fried chicken.
> 
> Young'un gonna get her fried yardbird tonight.



leave mine out in the regular spot please.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> leave mine out in the regular spot please.



No problem, just better not be late anymore. No No:

Mrs. Fluffernutter has started eating solid food so nothing is safe.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Good Lord NO!
> 
> Mini-Me ain't feeling too well and she asked for fried chicken.
> 
> Young'un gonna get her fried yardbird tonight.



speakin of fried yardbird........anybody seen KyDawg?........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> speakin of fried yardbird........anybody seen KyDawg?........



He's out counting cows.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He's out counting cows.....



he does that quite often..........kinda odd................


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Hope it's still there....


 Youre funny, i like you.


rydert said:


> speakin of fried yardbird........anybody seen KyDawg?........



You're funny two.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Why do you count cows??


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> He's out counting cows.....



Is he still only countin' the ones he sees?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

I thought you counted sheep.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

mud?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert+, hdm03+, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

yes


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

I do


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Why do you count cows??



to see how many ya got?........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> he does that quite often..........kinda odd................



what's really odd is that he counts the cows he doesn't see.......never understood that feller


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

hey.....look at me.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

mud?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

I am the awsomest person in the world


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

holy motha.......look what Strang done did


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

Page 4 has always been my favorite page


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Do ya'll know if you just type " me " it says the message is too short and it messes you all up and you wont ever get that sorted all out in time.  So remember, dont type me thinking that will be faster


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

page 4 is terrible...


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

danggit...............

I thought i had it again..............


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

Workin2Hunt, rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, Migmack 


I think I need to ask W2H and Migmack to be my friend.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

This page sucks


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> danggit...............
> 
> I thought i had it again..............



 we can make that happen


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

Mudracin don't show up at da bottom


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Page 4 sucks


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Do ya'll know if you just type " me " it says the message is too short and it messes you all up and you wont ever get that sorted all out in time.  So remember, dont type me thinking that will be faster



m e


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> This page sucks



This is the best page you'll eva see in yo life


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> we can make that happen



Stop it.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Mudracin don't show up at da bottom



Thats the new cool to be last post of each page


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Workin2Hunt, rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+, hdm03+, Migmack
> 
> 
> I think I need to ask W2H and Migmack to be my friend.







hdm03 said:


> This page sucks


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> m e



Let me try, m e


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

m e


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats the new cool to be last post of each page



Nooooooo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> stop it.



9839....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Dec 4, 2013)

You have to get me drunk first.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 4, 2013)

Keebs , you ready??


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats the new cool to be last post of each page



you trying to set a new trend?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

Migmack said:


> You have to get me drunk first.



Migmack+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+ 

I done made you my friend already. You have to be my friend now.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+, rydert+, Migmack+ 


I'm the coolest guy in town


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Y'all done lost it.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all done lost it.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 9839....



I'm skeered


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+, rydert+, Migmack+
> 
> 
> I'm the coolest guy in town



is that step up from the fastest girl in town


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all done lost it.



Join in bestie 

I posted on yo thread bout my Christmas present.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Y'all done lost it.



I dont thunk anyone here ever had it.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I wanna be the coolest guy in town like rydert





why thank you..................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Lottsa birds, but not acting right. Skirting the field, and high ??  Me thinks there might be a hawk nearby.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> is that step up from the fastest girl in town



why yes, yes it is.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

Is this page over yet?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

rydert said:


> why thank you..................



 oh-em-gee. oh no you di-en


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Is this page over yet?



I will never end


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lottsa birds, but not acting right. Skirting the field, and high ??  Me thinks there might be a hawk nearby.



3 1/2"  6 shot with a full choke?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lottsa birds, but not acting right. Skirting the field, and high ??  Me thinks there might be a hawk nearby.



Or Lil Bill...


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

hmmmmmm


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03, blood on the ground, stringmusic+, Workin2Hunt, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

already?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

oh yea


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

see yall tomorrow


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

me.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

holy crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Foot foot foot foot!!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

hawks


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

this page sucks two, to, too, 2


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

buncha idjits.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 4, 2013)

k...a....n...go

k...a....n...go

k....a...n...go

and strango was his namo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> this page sucks two, to, too, 2



x2 only worse then the udderen


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> buncha idjits.



HEY!! I resemble that remark...  oh.. wait...


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 4, 2013)

:facepalm

I'm going home and having me some dranks.....tomorrow is my Friday.


----------



## rydert (Dec 4, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> k...a....n...go
> 
> k...a....n...go
> 
> ...


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Morning children...... Feels like I slept all day


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 4, 2013)

This is a test of the emergency drivel posting system.
This is only a test:
3
2
1
........burp.

This hss been a test.
Now back to your regularly scheduled posting.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 4, 2013)

Courier is late. 

This ain't helpin my BP.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Seems like there might be some sort of challenge to be at the top of the page! Aahhhh surely not!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Spugetty toonite


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Seems like there might be some sort of challenge to be at the top of the page! Aahhhh surely not!



are you implying that grown men would compete for something so simple?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

No drama here.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lottsa birds, but not acting right. Skirting the field, and high ??  Me thinks there might be a hawk nearby.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Or Lil Bill...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 4, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs , you ready??


 YES!! Hurry!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 4, 2013)

night folks


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Spugetty toonite


That sounds like a combo between spuds, spaghetti and tuna, with the after effects sounding like tannerite...

*BOOOM !!!!*


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> That sounds like a combo between spuds, spaghetti and tuna, with the after effects sounding like tannerite...
> 
> *BOOOM !!!!*



Yikes, that could be bad ...... For my coworkers!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Lottsa birds, but not acting right. Skirting the field, and high ??  Me thinks there might be a hawk nearby.





Workin2Hunt said:


> Or Lil Bill...





RUTTNBUCK said:


>


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


>



Pipe down... Its to early for all the laughing


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Pipe down... Its to early for all the laughing





How's that fine lookin wife of yours ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How's that fine lookin wife of yours ??



Getting bigger and bigger by the day and yours?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Home and it is dark.   Putting hunting on hold again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Getting bigger and bigger by the day and yours?





Gettin bigger AND mouthier, gonna pop dem jaws 'for long . . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

My first post in the WF forum, see how bad wrong I am..


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin bigger AND mouthier, gonna pop dem jaws 'for long . . .



head met frying pan if she reads this.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Gettin bigger AND mouthier, gonna pop dem jaws 'for long . . .



Dats right, we show them who be the boss!!!! 

BBL... Wife just pulled up I need to see if she needs help with anything!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> head met frying pan if she reads this.




She can't read . . 





blood on the ground said:


> Dats right, we show them who be the boss!!!!
> 
> BBL... Wife just pulled up I need to see if she needs help with anything!





Rookie.  Tell her to unload dem groceries, brang you a beer, and get suppa cookin.  Don't wanna hear no lip either, nuttin, but pots and pans rattlin in da keetchun.

Datz the way I RUN this kingdom of mine.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 4, 2013)

Somebody dial 911 .


----------



## Hankus (Dec 4, 2013)

yep


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 4, 2013)




----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 4, 2013)

Hi, high, hai........


----------



## Crickett (Dec 4, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Foot foot foot foot!!!!



Dood you got some kinda weird foot fetish???


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Hey Mr Ruttn.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 4, 2013)

Live from werk, its my Thursday!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 4, 2013)

Its my Wednesday.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Hey Mr Ruttn.





KyDawg said:


> Its my Wednesday.



My Friday!! Good night Mr. Charlie!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> My Friday!! Good night Mr. Charlie!!



You to good to speak to me?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

mornin' blood

Been tossing and turning for a while.   Might as well drink some coffee and twitch too, tu, to, twu


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> mornin' blood
> 
> Been tossing and turning for a while.   Might as well drink some coffee and twitch too, tu, to, twu



Morning sir, I'm the same way with sleep, I can't tell you the last time I had a full nights sleep. ( when I'm not working nights of course)

Just do what Hugh does and get tanklin in your pants drunk before bed every night.... You will sleep then!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir, I'm the same way with sleep, I can't tell you the last time I had a full nights sleep. ( when I'm not working nights of course)
> 
> Just do what Hugh does and get tanklin in your pants drunk before bed every night.... You will sleep then!



just who is this tanklin you speak of?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Uh, well , uh, hmmm .....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Uh, well , uh, hmmm .....



can you pm me some digits?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> can you pm me some digits?



Quack keeps all the digits ....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Quack keeps all the digits ....



Well I am not doing a twister game to get them either.No No:


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Morning sir, I'm the same way with sleep, I can't tell you the last time I had a full nights sleep. ( when I'm not working nights of course)
> 
> Just do what Hugh does and get tanklin in your pants drunk before bed every night.... You will sleep then!


Monon


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Well I am not doing a twister game to get them either.No No:



Good choice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good choice


Did you explain to BoG Jr. the pitfalls of being a porcher?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Did you explain to BoG Jr. the pitfalls of being a porcher?



Its hopeless bro, kid thinks he has it all figured out!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Its hopeless bro, kid thinks he has it all figured out!


So he's just like his mama huh?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So he's just like his mama huh?



Yep! Hardheaded blond mix, worst kid there is!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

GOOOOD THURSDAY MORNING FOLKS!!!!

You know its a good day when you pass a cop running 50 in a 35 and dont get pulled over


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> GOOOOD THURSDAY MORNING FOLKS!!!!
> 
> You know its a good day when you pass a cop running 50 in a 35 and dont get pulled over



You just jinxed yourself my friend


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Most likely, but for now could 7 is nice.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Dood you got some kinda weird foot fetish???



mebbe..... mebbe not


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Herro


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Morning, its Friday eve.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Well I reckon it's a good thing the school bus just picked up the outlaws cuz I got a doe feeding behind the house right now! Them younans of mine don't take to kindly to trespassin deer!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

g'day lady's and gents


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Hiya there BFF


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Them younans of mine don't take to kindly to trespassin deer!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Well I reckon it's a good thing the school bus just picked up the outlaws cuz I got a doe feeding behind the house right now! Them younans of mine don't take to kindly to trespassin deer!



You should choot it. And let your child clean it when they get home


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



What?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody watch Mob City last night? 

I kinda liked it.  

Except that they killed Simon off.    (He did good losing the accent)


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> You should choot it. And let your child clean it when they get home



Trust me, I would if it was colder, but as warm as it is I'm afraid it would spoil before they got home.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Thanks Tb for forgetting me last night.  Its a long drive from my house to Lowndes Co....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Trust me, I would if it was colder, but as warm as it is I'm afraid it would spoil before they got home.


You know good and well the head porcher would look at you and go; "Pffffffft, yeah right, you shot it you clean it"...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Trust me, I would if it was colder, but as warm as it is I'm afraid it would spoil before they got home.



You win x2, out the whole deer in the freezer.  The wife will be mad and you get the kids back..   You my friend would be winning..


















ignore me i give poor advice


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey TBug. One for you to watch; "Pappyduke550" jumped right in the poacher thread shortly after a banding and was immediately an expert on the topic. DUHHHH


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Today is my friday.......


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm here...............


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

hey ri-dirt


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Thanks Tb for forgetting me last night.  Its a long drive from my house to Lowndes Co....



I'm sowwy.  

ERD showed back up AGAIN last night and it wasn't a good night. My nerves are frazzled and his antics have put me back on edge again. I can't get any peace.  





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey TBug. One for you to watch; "Pappyduke550" jumped right in the poacher thread shortly after a banding and was immediately an expert on the topic. DUHHHH




Too obvious. Iffy-Fish will find him.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Dec 5, 2013)

Happy Thirsty Thursday morning to all of you fellow drivelers.

Now will one of you please stop these crazy sprinkles that are keeping me from performing my normal and much needed appointed rounds !!!  I've got lots of work to get done BUT can't do anything for the second day with all of this fog and moisture in the air.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Howdy!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Whazzup with all the new tools and junk at the bottom of my page?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Moanin.....what'd I miss?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....what'd I miss?



Jeffro!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeffro!!



Mudro!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

KEEBS !!!! Quit lurking.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs+?


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Good Grief...   What have I stumbled into in here.  

Oopps   Maybe its just my lack of coffee and my brain is still asleep..

Morning Gang


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs+?


Maybe that is like a bionic Keebs? She's been cloned and has a cyborg twin?? Or maybe when they did the frankenfinger procedure they implanted nano-bots that have taken over her body???


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Grief...   What have I stumbled into in here.
> 
> Oopps   Maybe its just my lack of coffee and my brain is still asleep..
> 
> Morning Gang



Nuttin you can't Maguiver. Take a shot at it!


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

I hate being out of work again!!!!

Stupid gooberment


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2013)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Howdy Jeff C.+, hdm03+,Keebs+, Crickett+, and that mud guy tooo


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Nuttin you can't Maguiver. Take a shot at it!



yeah yeah.  Have you seen the latest RM project??

A 1972 Ditch Witch R-40 ( Big ride on ) I picked up at an auction for 300 bucks.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Mornin ery buddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Yay


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

no?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Moanin.....what'd I miss?


CHIEEEFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> KEEBS !!!! Quit lurking.


I was WORKING!


Redneck Maguiver said:


> Good Grief...   What have I stumbled into in here.
> 
> Oopps   Maybe its just my lack of coffee and my brain is still asleep..
> 
> Morning Gang


Hiya Kim!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Maybe that is like a bionic Keebs? She's been cloned and has a cyborg twin?? Or maybe when they did the frankenfinger procedure they implanted nano-bots that have taken over her body???





jmfauver said:


> I hate being out of work again!!!!
> 
> Stupid gooberment


me too, ..............wait,...........nevermind.............. 


Crickett said:


> Mornin y'all!


mernin Crickett!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff C.+, hdm03+,Keebs+, Crickett+, and that mud guy tooo





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin ery buddy


Hiya Bobby!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin ery buddy


Bout time !!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

well aint that a Fine howdy dooty.  I finally get time to sat down and visit and everybody leaves.......


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

ok so I am slow too.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> well aint that a Fine howdy dooty.  I finally get time to sat down and visit and everybody leaves.......


They's is easily distracted by food.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They's is easily distracted by food.



Food ??  That reminds me, I do need to eat something soon...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Food ??  That reminds me, I do need to eat something soon...


So did you get that DW motor blueprinted and balanced, bored over .30 and chrome sleeved, with a custom chromed trench chain and sprockets, headers, stacks and rear weights so it can trench 100 ft. in 2.3 seconds all while doing a wheelie?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

So I get home last night and the lights.... 





Miguel Cervantes said:


> They's is easily distracted by food.


Food? where?


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Anybody got a Chromebook? 

My Dell is seriously on its last leg. I've been looking at this one. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Chrome...-mobile-internet-service-200MB-month/28858405


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Anybody got a Chromebook?
> 
> My Dell is seriously on its last leg. I've been looking at this one.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/HP-Chrome...-mobile-internet-service-200MB-month/28858405


You need to stay off of the boy porn sites and use better blocking software. I still have my original dell laptop from 7 years ago and my original dell desktop from 5 years ago. They are slower because of the OS's, but they are still viable platforms.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> So did you get that DW motor blueprinted and balanced, bored over .30 and chrome sleeved, with a custom chromed trench chain and sprockets, headers, stacks and rear weights so it can trench 100 ft. in 2.3 seconds all while doing a wheelie?



Naa  Not this one. I stayed conservative this time around.  Just refreshed that 192 cid in it and been rebuilding the hydros on it.  New front blade assy. new fuel tank lost the trencher all together and reworked it for a 3 pt hitch.  Just got all new brake assy on it yesterday.

Its one plowing , dirt and brush clearing food plot making maching now.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> yeah yeah.  Have you seen the latest RM project??
> 
> A 1972 Ditch Witch R-40 ( Big ride on ) I picked up at an auction for 300 bucks.



Why yes I have.....does it look like Mig described? 



Keebs said:


> CHIEEEFFFFFFFFF!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I was WORKING!
> 
> ...



Well well well!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Naa  Not this one. I stayed conservative this time around.  Just refreshed that 192 cid in it and been rebuilding the hydros on it.  New front blade assy. new fuel tank lost the trencher all together and reworked it for a 3 pt hitch.  Just got all new brake assy on it yesterday.
> 
> Its one plowing , dirt and brush clearing *4.2 mph* food plot making maching now.



Fixed it for you..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Naa  Not this one. I stayed conservative this time around.  Just refreshed that 192 cid in it and been rebuilding the hydros on it.  New front blade assy. new fuel tank lost the trencher all together and reworked it for a 3 pt hitch.  Just got all new brake assy on it yesterday.
> 
> Its one plowing , dirt and brush clearing food plot making maching now.





Jeff C. said:


> Why yes I have.....does it look like Mig described?
> 
> 
> 
> Well well well!!!!



Nevermind.....


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to stay off of the boy porn sites and use better blocking software. I still have my original dell laptop from 7 years ago and my original dell desktop from 5 years ago. They are slower because of the OS's, but they are still viable platforms.



I have as much Kaspersky protection on my Dell as you can buy. 

I asked for any reviews on a Chromebook, not a lecture on how my Dell could run better.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Grats Miguel on your 57,000 post.  

Strang is gonna be jealous..


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You need to stay off of the boy porn sites and use better blocking software. I still have my original dell laptop from 7 years ago and my original dell desktop from 5 years ago. They are slower because of the OS's, but they are still viable platforms.



Has it already been 7 years since your laptop took a nosedive and you had to replace it? 

Didn't seem like it had been that long.

Besides, I seriously doubt yours has been as abused and dropped as much as this one has in the last 6 years.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I need a new computer for the house


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Gott go return rental van.....BBL!


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

what's a chrome book?......we use a lot of chrome, but neva on a book.............


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Chief O................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I need a new computer for the house



what you been looking at on the home computer


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

No computer again today. Why am I here.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No computer again today. Why am I here.



Cause you Luv's us!!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Why yes I have.....does it look like Mig described?



Not quite..  but close..   




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Fixed it for you..



Now ya just getting technical..  Actually 11.5 in 4th gear @ 2500 rpm's   and its spooky at that speed with that much weight moving with hydraulic steering...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No computer again today. Why am I here.



cause you lub the drivelers


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You know good and well the head porcher would look at you and go; "Pffffffft, yeah right, you shot it you clean it"...


You recon they would do me like that? I have cleaned up a heep of deer for them kids....


havin_fun_huntin said:


> You win x2, out the whole deer in the freezer.  The wife will be mad and you get the kids back..   You my friend would be winning..
> 
> I ain't putting a whole deer in my freezer!  On 2nd thought, I just might win out on that! Wife mad would make me have to go stay in the camper at deer camp! Thanks bro, excellent Ideer
> 
> ...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Has it already been 7 years since your laptop took a nosedive and you had to replace it?
> 
> Didn't seem like it had been that long.
> 
> Besides, I seriously doubt yours has been as abused and dropped as much as this one has in the last 6 years.


The screen was replaced because of a nose dive. Yes the laptop has been replaced, but because I run AutoCad and I need my storage memory and speed. I'll be getting away from AutoCad next year to go with a Cad based Land F/X sofeware with associate softwares accompanying it, really designed for desktop systems, but I like laptops so Ill be ponying up for another Dell to accompany said software for work production. But that is the only reason, and I'm only doing it because AutoCad has decided to chase another industry than those similar to mine and is forcing me in another direction to stay productive and competitive. 

I've got 5 Dells sitting in this house right now. One for each carbon unit occupying the premises and the two afore mentioned older ones. Nothing wrong with any of them. I promise you, unless your gang is prepared to cough up the $$$ needed to get a military hardened unit, you need to learn to be nicer to your hardware, cause there's nothing wrong with a Dell and nobody makes a more reliable platform for the money unless you wanna go to school to learn to build your own.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> You recon they would do me like that?


In a heartbeat. They's is still part kin to their mama you know.


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Alright,  Later Gang.  Got some work to do to finish the beast and get it out of my shop today.  

- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


See you Later....  obviously ya cant do the short hand


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Redneck Maguiver said:


> Alright,  Later Gang.  Got some work to do to finish the beast and get it out of my shop today.
> 
> - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH -





Redneck Maguiver said:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> 
> 
> See you Later....  obviously ya cant do the short hand


It's an acronym for a cuss word we don't know yet, just in case someone invents one to fit it.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The screen was replaced because of a nose dive. Yes the laptop has been replaced, but because I run AutoCad and I need my storage memory and speed. I'll be getting away from AutoCad next year to go with a Cad based Land F/X sofeware with associate softwares accompanying it, really designed for desktop systems, but I like laptops so Ill be ponying up for another Dell to accompany said software for work production. But that is the only reason, and I'm only doing it because AutoCad has decided to chase another industry than those similar to mine and is forcing me in another direction to stay productive and competitive.
> 
> I've got 5 Dells sitting in this house right now. One for each carbon unit occupying the premises and the two afore mentioned older ones. Nothing wrong with any of them. I promise you, unless your gang is prepared to cough up the $$$ needed to get a military hardened unit, you need to learn to be nicer to your hardware, cause there's nothing wrong with a Dell and nobody makes a more reliable platform for the money unless you wanna go to school to learn to build your own.




??????  School is a joke, most 10yr olds can build a computer now a days....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> ??????  School is a joke, most 10yr olds can build a computer now a days....


In case you di'in notice at the FPG,,,,,,,,,,,she ain't no 10 yr old.


----------



## turtlebug (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The screen was replaced because of a nose dive. Yes the laptop has been replaced, but because I run AutoCad and I need my storage memory and speed. I'll be getting away from AutoCad next year to go with a Cad based Land F/X sofeware with associate softwares accompanying it, really designed for desktop systems, but I like laptops so Ill be ponying up for another Dell to accompany said software for work production. But that is the only reason, and I'm only doing it because AutoCad has decided to chase another industry than those similar to mine and is forcing me in another direction to stay productive and competitive.
> 
> I've got 5 Dells sitting in this house right now. One for each carbon unit occupying the premises and the two afore mentioned older ones. Nothing wrong with any of them. I promise you, unless your gang is prepared to cough up the $$$ needed to get a military hardened unit, you need to learn to be nicer to your hardware, cause there's nothing wrong with a Dell and nobody makes a more reliable platform for the money unless you wanna go to school to learn to build your own.




Who is "MY GANG"?  

Hugh, It's a $500 Dell laptop that has been dropped, knocked over, had stuff spilled on it and has Nerds candy caught under the keys. It's a little over 6 years old. I'm not fretting over replacing it, I just asked a SIMPLE question wondering if anyone had a Chromebook and what they thought of it, that's all.

No need for any huffing, puffing and chest beating over a danged laptop question. 

So sorry I stepped on the toes of the "ALL KNOWING ONE". 



You and your brother Quack need to chill with the tudes and superiority complex. 

Done with this blankity blank place.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what you been looking at on the home computer



Water fowl forum


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> In case you di'in notice at the FPG,,,,,,,,,,,she ain't no 10 yr old.





Yeah yeah yeah....25 is not that much older


I do realize she is older but I am not gonna make the WOW's mad at me ...I like  to live  and breath


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

turtlebug said:


> Who is "MY GANG"?
> 
> Hugh, It's a $500 Dell laptop that has been dropped, knocked over, had stuff spilled on it and has Nerds candy caught under the keys. It's a little over 6 years old. I'm not fretting over replacing it, I just asked a SIMPLE question wondering if anyone had a Chromebook and what they thought of it, that's all.
> 
> ...



If your toes didn't hang out there so far.............


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Raining in Kentucky, gonna turn to ice or sleet or snow later. Morning youngins.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Raining in Kentucky, gonna turn to ice or sleet or snow later. Morning youngins.


stay safe up there, Charlie, talking heads say it's gonna be rough!


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


>


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

We nee a group hug?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Yeah yeah yeah....25 is not that much older
> 
> 
> I do realize she is older but I am not gonna make the WOW's mad at me ...I like  to live  and breath



skeerdy cat


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

My screen is too wide, i cant see the post counts


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

How do i change it


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Help


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hfh


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> skeerdy cat



Nope...not scared I have seen some of these lady's shoot and throw sharp items....Trust me it is best to stay on their good side....


Besides Keebs calls me Tiny for a reason...lol


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Raining in Kentucky, gonna turn to ice or sleet or snow later. Morning youngins.


Let's hope not. NOAA has that freezing line staying just to your north for the next 48 until the precip leaves. Of course, they've been wrong before.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My screen is too wide, i cant see the post counts


On mine I hold down the control key while scrolling the wheel on my mouse. It will adjust your screen size up or down, depending on which way you roll it.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> We nee a group hug?


always!


mudracing101 said:


>









havin_fun_huntin said:


> skeerdy cat


No No: no he ain't............. LeRoy!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hfh


aww you thunked of me 


jmfauver said:


> Nope...not scared I have seen some of these lady's shoot and throw sharp items....Trust me it is best to stay on their good side....
> 
> 
> Besides Keebs calls me Tiny for a reason...lol


sooo, your scared but for good reason?    Cant say i blame ya


Keebs said:


> always!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I still say hes skeered, Mango Butta


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> My screen is too wide, i cant see the post counts





mudracing101 said:


> How do i change it





mudracing101 said:


> Help



X2, to, two, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have to scroll siderways to read some posts


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hornet22 said:


> X2, to, two, too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! have to scroll siderways to read some posts



Thats whats happening to mine. It doesnt do it everytime. I tried Miquels trick but the words get to small. If the ads appear on the right it seems to be fine. I had to scroll over just to type this.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats whats happening to mine. It doesnt do it everytime. I tried Miquels trick but the words get to small. If the ads appear on the right it seems to be fine. I had to scroll over just to type this.



This is why you should ahve avoided the waterfowl thread....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Thats whats happening to mine. It doesnt do it everytime. I tried Miquels trick but the words get to small. If the ads appear on the right it seems to be fine. I had to scroll over just to type this.


Install Ghostery (ghostery.com) all of the ads go away.


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> On mine I hold down the control key while scrolling the wheel on my mouse. It will adjust your screen size up or down, depending on which way you roll it.



MY HEROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Install Ghostery (ghostery.com) all of the ads go away.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Install Ghostery (ghostery.com) all of the ads go away.



I dont mind the ads, plus its a company computor , i aint installing nothing.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

interesting


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> interesting



I was thinking that same thing................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'd say.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> I dont mind the ads, plus its a company computor , i aint installing nothing.


That's true, the company admin already knows how much time you spend on what site.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow I log on, read back, and find out I have a "tude" AND a superiority complex ???




No No:No No:


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow I log on, read back, and find out I have a "tude" AND a superiority complex ???
> No No:No No:



dang womenz............


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow I log on, read back, and find out I have a "tude" AND a superiority complex ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yeah, I'd like for you to have that seen about, please.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I'd like for you to have that seen about, please.............





Can't help that I think I'm betta than most . . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Finance company sent me a "skip-a-payment" coupon today.  $20 processing fee.  Yup, not smart in the long run but I did it with a smile.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow I log on, read back, and find out I have a "tude" AND a superiority complex ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey, at least we know that the weekend seminar we attended for "Sharpening your Tude, Superiority Complex, and Nekkid Twista Sklls" was well worth the money huh?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Finance company sent me a "skip-a-payment" coupon today.  $20 processing fee.  Yup, not smart in the long run but I did it with a smile.


Make photo copies of it and send one in every month...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Wait, miguel and quack played nekkid twista together?  Oh my...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Let's hope not. NOAA has that freezing line staying just to your north for the next 48 until the precip leaves. Of course, they've been wrong before.



The precip can stay, I just hope this rain leaves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The precip can stay, I just hope this rain leaves.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow I log on, read back, and find out I have a "tude" AND a superiority complex ???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I like you JUST the way you are. Don't ever change.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The precip can stay, I just hope this rain leaves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like you JUST the way you are. Don't ever change.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The precip can stay, I just hope this rain leaves.



I'll take rain all Winter as long as the temps stay this way. 70 today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hey, at least we know that the weekend seminar we attended for "Sharpening your Tude, Superiority Complex, and Nekkid Twista Sklls" was well worth the money huh?





Yeah but, you taught the Tude and Superiority classes, I just headed up the Nekkid Twista part . .


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



You know I wuvs you, silly.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Can't help that I think I'm betta than most . . .





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Finance company sent me a "skip-a-payment" coupon today.  $20 processing fee.  Yup, not smart in the long run but I did it with a smile.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wait, miguel and quack played nekkid twista together?  Oh my...


want pics? hold on


KyDawg said:


> The precip can stay, I just hope this rain leaves.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like you JUST the way you are. Don't ever change.


No No:don't be givin him no more of da big hed than he's already got!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I like you JUST the way you are. Don't ever change.





Miguel Cervantes said:


>





Not quite sure how to take this one either ??


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not quite sure how to take this one either ??


It's OK. She told me flat out at the FPG that she don't like me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> want pics? hold on
> 
> 
> 
> No No:don't be givin him no more of da big hed than he's already got!



Sweet heavens NOO


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> The precip can stay, I just hope this rain leaves.



But what about the cows?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Doctor luv?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not quite sure how to take this one either ??





Miguel Cervantes said:


> It's OK. She told me flat out at the FPG that she don't like me.



Ya'll done got too much tudeness. Can't even take a compliment.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Doctor luv?



dey sho can come up with some weird names


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

M e


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> dey sho can come up with some weird names



I don't get it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done got too much tudeness. Can't even take a compliment.


Well, for my sake I didn't see no compliment. Just one for QuackDaddy. That's OK. I know Keebs still wuvs me.. I understand if you got your feewings hurt over me callin Mr. Hawtnet "Sweet Britches" and "Luv Muffins" all that weekend.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Doctor luv?




Yes dear + ? 




mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done got too much tudeness. Can't even take a compliment.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Y o u


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert+, mrs. hornet22+, Workin2Hunt, KyDawg+?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> M e



you......


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

About time fo lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

dirt?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hey


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

crap


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

did y'all see that?................i'm da man..........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

rye-dirt looks silly with those glasses on


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Now I'm worried about the cows. I hope they don't freeze solid.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ya'll done got too much tudeness. Can't even take a compliment.


remember they're men, sista.......... 


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, for my sake I didn't see no compliment. Just one for QuackDaddy. That's OK. I know Keebs still wuvs me.. I understand if you got your feewings hurt over me callin Mr. Hawtnet "Sweet Britches" and "Luv Muffins" all that weekend.


 you know I do.


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm worried about the cows. I hope they don't freeze solid.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm worried about the cows. I hope they don't freeze solid.


You've never had a Moo Pop before??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> rye-dirt looks silly with those glasses on



its isnt just the glasses?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> rye-dirt looks silly with those glasses on



thanks....i've got a new pair, pare, pear, since then.........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Well, for my sake I didn't see no compliment. Just one for QuackDaddy. That's OK. I know Keebs still wuvs me.. I understand if you got your feewings hurt over me callin Mr. Hawtnet "Sweet Britches" and "Luv Muffins" all that weekend.



I was a bit jealous.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Now I'm worried about the cows. I hope they don't freeze solid.



Or get the precip..........I'm worried sick now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Or get the precip..........I'm worried tadef



fixed it fer ya lil fella


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kydawg gone to put coats on da cows. He'll back shortly.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

I got the precip once..........still itches


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Kydawg gone to put coats on da cows. He'll back shortly.



leather coats?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Or get the precip..........I'm worried sick now



didn't even think of the precip.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> leather coats?



oh....I get it............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

SHICKEN salad.. and it looks like chicken salad!!  Wifey did GOOOD!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> I got the precip once..........still itches



And cows can't scratch.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

What's fo dinner ???


I'm thankin Messican ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> SHICKEN salad.. and it looks like chicken salad!!  Wifey did GOOOD!!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey Keebs you better keep an eye out for KyDawg & make sure he don't get nowhere near you fanger! He said he was gonna pinch it!


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm hongry.............
anybody want to join me for a SPAM sammich, with MUSTARD


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

spam... YUCK


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spam... YUCK


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

keebs+?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Hey Keebs you better keep an eye out for KyDawg & make sure he don't get nowhere near you fanger! He said he was gonna pinch it!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs+?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Wow, 14 guests ???


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> spam... YUCK


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

HEY...whats happening


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What's fo dinner ???
> 
> 
> I'm thankin Messican ??


Bite me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, 14 guests ???



 you cheated


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, 14 guests ???


how'd you do that?  It's been on page 9 4Eva!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

cause he cheated..... cheater...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wow, 14 guests ???


5 members and 10 guest....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bite me.




I just nibble, no biting . . 





havin_fun_huntin said:


> you cheated





Keebs said:


> how'd you do that?  It's been on page 9 4Eva!!!!!!





Buncha idjits, it's 'cause I be SUPERIOR !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

I demand a recount..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

OK, so I come across this ad for this fella wanting Barbie Jeeps and the such that don't work anymore. He says they race them downhill. 

After watchin his video I'm thankin we need an Extreme Barbie Jeep Racin Gatherin weekend, cept on a hill with no trees...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I demand a recount..


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Bite me.


step a little closer..................


Hooked On Quack said:


> I just nibble, no biting . .
> Buncha idjits, it's 'cause I be SUPERIOR !!!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so I come across this ad for this fella wanting Barbie Jeeps and the such that don't work anymore. He says they race them downhill.
> 
> After watchin his video I'm thankin we need an Extreme Barbie Jeep Racin Gatherin weekend, cept on a hill with no trees...


No No: you'd have to have an inspection, RNMaguiver would figure out a way to soup his up, I garuunnttee ya!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so I come across this ad for this fella wanting Barbie Jeeps and the such that don't work anymore. He says they race them downhill.
> 
> After watchin his video I'm thankin we need an Extreme Barbie Jeep Racin Gatherin weekend, cept on a hill with no trees...





Get RNM to beef one up and let Hankus drive it !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> step a little closer..................



careful, he might taste like ghost peppers and goat cheese


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> careful, he might taste like ghost peppers and goat cheese


Yo Homie. Why you wanna be dissin my diet?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Rubber tires.. sealed barrings shocks and upgraded stearing... Im in


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo Homie. Why you wanna be dissin my diet?



cause you ignored 2 of my post directed toward you and 1 was a congrats


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> careful, he might taste like ghost peppers and goat cheese


wiff a hint of................ never mind, some things need to be left untyped..............


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yo Homie. Why you wanna be dissin my diet?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh my


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> OK, so I come across this ad for this fella wanting Barbie Jeeps and the such that don't work anymore. He says they race them downhill.
> 
> After watchin his video I'm thankin we need an Extreme Barbie Jeep Racin Gatherin weekend, cept on a hill with no trees...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> cause you ignored 2 of my post directed toward you and 1 was a congrats


Sorry, i was werkin on my Tude.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

I figured you was playin twista with quack or arguing with shane, JJ or waddler


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Do what?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

not only is the clock not werking.......the page numbers aren't either...............


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I figured you was playin twista with quack or arguing with shane, JJ or waddler


Nope. I done learnt not to play twista wif QuackDaddy. If you ever do play dat game wif him and you've got all fours on da mat and you hear em call out right foot yellow.......................run, don't casually stand up and walk away, but run, as fast as you can and as far as you can.

Don't ask me why.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

I really don't get it now......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey ya'll , let's tawk about MEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll , let's tawk about MEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!


We already have been, "right foot yellow" boy. NOW GIT...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

sweet goodness that page count is all jacked up again


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......Quack....Quack......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We already have been, "right foot yellow" boy. NOW GIT...





You do have a TUDE !!! No No:


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Kang?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Where are we?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> We already have been, "right foot yellow" boy. NOW GIT...



RUN RUN AWAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> sweet goodness that page count is all jacked up again


Lots of posts disappeared. 


Hooked On Quack said:


> You do have a TUDE !!! No No:


And,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,your point?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. I done learnt not to play twista wif QuackDaddy. If you ever do play dat game wif him and you've got all fours on da mat and you hear em call out right foot yellow.......................run, don't casually stand up and walk away, but run, as fast as you can and as far as you can.
> 
> Don't ask me why.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Hey ya'll , let's tawk about MEEEEEEEEEEE !!!!



You got a dog?
What's your dogs name?
You drive a truck?
What's your trucks name?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Where are we?



here


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

here, here? or here, there?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. I done learnt not to play twista wif QuackDaddy. If you ever do play dat game wif him and you've got all fours on da mat and you hear em call out right foot yellow.......................run, don't casually stand up and walk away, but run, as fast as you can and as far as you can.
> 
> Don't ask me why.



Like this?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

So how long do you wait to delete a person from your friend list after they have been banned?


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> here, here? or here, there?



Here, there and over there here


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


>


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm soand this tablet aint helping one bit.


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got a dog?
> What's your dogs name?
> You drive a truck?
> What's your trucks name?






Boregard.


Gray. Other truck is Green. Other other truck is Little Green.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

I dont have the foggiest.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm soand this tablet aint helping one bit.



Im not saying your blonde hair has anything to do with it but.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

you?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

<---------------Waffles!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Like this?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

what the


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm soand this tablet aint helping one bit.



Un it.... it


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> So how long do you wait to delete a person from your friend list after they have been banned?


Til you see them come back on under the new screen name, then you friend that one.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> <---------------Waffles!



Where is mine????


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Til you see them come back on under the new screen name, then you friend that one.



They never came back and sent me a Friend request, guess they did not like me to begin with...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> They never came back and sent me a Friend request, guess they did not like me to begin with...



You got's to watch for em'. They leave a trail, just like a slug.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

WOOHOO Its good to be kang!!  I got my groove back


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You got's to watch for em'. They leave a trail, just like a slug.



I was gone for so long and I think they got caught while I was gone, who knows oh well.....This is what happens when I have too much time on my hands


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOOHOO Its good to be kang!!  I got my groove back



you da man............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Nicodemus said:


> Boregard.
> 
> 
> Gray. Other truck is Green. Other other truck is Little Green.





KyDawg said:


> I dont have the foggiest.


Thank goodness. Can't count cows in da fog. You get all them coats on them cows already


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Im not saying your blonde hair has anything to do with it but.....


It's getting darker now that Summers over.I'z mart now


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WOOHOO Its good to be kang!!  I got my groove back



You need to replace the line roller in your spinning reel if there is a groove in it, otherwise the line will pop..


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

???


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> ???


I know........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> You need to replace the line roller in your spinning reel if there is a groove in it, otherwise the line will pop..


You just made his ears whistle like a couple coke bottles bein held out a car winder doin 60..


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> I know........


You buy you another tool yet, or you still lookin' for the one you lost?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

I feel so inferior in here!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel so inferior in here!


Perk up lil feller, you want that we should get BoG to come give you a hug?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> You buy you another tool yet, or you still lookin' for the one you lost?



still looking...............


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

I gots Christmas socks on.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You just made his ears whistle like a couple coke bottles bein held out a car winder doin 60..



Pretty much!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots Christmas socks on.


Toe socks?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Perk up lil feller, you want that we should get BoG to come give you a hug?



Welllllllllll.......ok! Will that make the Tudes go away?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toe socks?



No No:them thangs get on my nerves.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Welllllllllll.......ok! Will that make the Tudes go away?


Nope. We paid too much to learn how to get em, and that complex superior stuff whatever that is. Long as I ain't gotta take shots for it, I'm keepin it.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:them thangs get on my nerves.


I can't even stand flippity flops with that thang between my toes. I sure couldn't wear no toe socks. I'm wif ya sista..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I feel so inferior in here!


Yous da chief, yous aint inferior, yous da man


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Welllllllllll.......ok! Will that make the Tudes go away?



You got the tudes too.
Somebody get da Lysol.5


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

Sup


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got the tudes too.
> Somebody get da Lysol.5


Uh Oh, you frag da place? 


Hankus said:


> Sup


QuackDaddy wants to make you race an extreme Barbie Jeep..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Hankus off his 14 day Bing?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

We are on page 10 but there's 11 pages?  

Maybe Fredw is trying to fix the clock?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Uh Oh, you frag da place?
> 
> QuackDaddy wants to make you race an extreme Barbie Jeep..



Im in, hold my beer



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hankus off his 14 day Bing?



sorta


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

It is beyond me.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> It is beyond me.



yep


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> We are on page 10 but there's 11 pages?
> 
> Maybe Fredw is trying to fix the clock?



I'm so confused.


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> I'm so confused.



me also


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

I am looking forward to page 11..... or 12



whichever ones comes next is the one I'm looking forward to.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Main page says you just posted post #518 String but you posted post #490????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

page 10?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Main page says you just posted post #518 String but you posted post #490????



I just seen that to,two,too,2 


who is really at da top of da page


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> page 10?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Meeee!!!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03+, whats your take on this situation?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Nope. We paid too much to learn how to get em, and that complex superior stuff whatever that is. Long as I ain't gotta take shots for it, I'm keepin it.



I'm just now coppin one! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yous da chief, yous aint inferior, yous da man



 Bout fergot bout that!! 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got the tudes too.
> Somebody get da Lysol.5



I got da Blues too! 



Hankus said:


> Sup



Just what da Dr. ordered! 



KyDawg said:


> It is beyond me.



I'm still on page 8.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Main page says you just posted post #518 String but you posted post #490????



I thought you were a GT fan........neva mind.......dang avatar bets


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

, stringmusic+, rydert, Hankus, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+, Jeff C.+, KyDawg+, hdm03+


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Me ( =


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

i see a problem


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Me ( =



Doesn't count, that was post #531


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

dang.........i weren't even close


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

prayers sent for KyDawg+'s moo cows


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

Atternoon C


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Me ( =


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

woodja lookie there


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I gots Christmas socks on.


I wore my first Christmas t-shirt Tuesday!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Toe socks?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> No No:them thangs get on my nerves.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got the tudes too.
> Somebody get da Lysol.5









Hankus said:


> Sup


Hey, where in tarnation you been hiding?? I searched AAALLLLLL ova da place the otha night & couldn't find you no where!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hankus off his 14 day Bing?


 I sure hope so!


Nitram4891 said:


> We are on page 10 but there's 11 pages?
> 
> Maybe Fredw is trying to fix the clock?





Hankus said:


> Im in, hold my beer
> 
> 
> 
> sorta


don't sorta nuffin!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

strang is a cheater, him a quack boff


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

What in the world? +


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

Hey keebs, I been so busy gettin on it, that I fell in it


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

You can cheat and win but we still know who's da fastest.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hfh+


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> You can cheat and win but we still know who's da fastest.



I not sure thats something to brag about


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I not sure thats something to brag about



It is in barbie car extreme racing.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

woohoo i gots all kinda people with + ryder+ is cool


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Dis thread calls for some:


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

I pulled in fer a bit


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Puter is slowwwwwwww!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mycomputermedic.com?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mycomputermedic.com?



It sped back up!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Mine still slow.  Maybe I ventured into the duck forum once too?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm on my phone   What the heck is going on with the posts and pics. I leave and y'all done filled up ten pages.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

pics?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Well I'll be dog-gone


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

where?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

i'm confuzzled


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert+, KyDawg+, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, stringmusic+, Hankus?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs call me!!!  My puter is down


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

PM sent 3 times


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs call me!!!  My puter is down



down with it?................


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

My page count is off and I am very angry about that.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Why don't I have a plus behind my name?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 5, 2013)

I know nothin more than when I started


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Since the count is off can we have a kang and a prance?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

why would you dig in your ear with a car/truck key?..................just wondering?..........................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> why would you dig in your ear with a car/truck key?..................just wondering?..........................



So it slides in the keyhole better.. DUH errbody knows dat


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> So it slides in the keyhole better.. DUH errbody knows dat


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> My page count is off and I am very angry about that.



It's hard to keep count; ain't it?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Puter is slowwwwwwww!





hdm03 said:


> PM sent 3 times



I told you my pms is tore up.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Is this post # 571?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

This is is ridiculous


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hfh?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> This is is ridiculous



whats da matter little fella?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

no?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Did I win?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Look at me look at me!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Crap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did I win?



  HEY!! thats my trick!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I phone ant as fast as I computer.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

holy crap......did that just happen?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> whats da matter little fella?



He going into Kang DT's


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

all hail..............hfh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

HEY!!! where did my foot post go???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did I win?



Feel all betta now


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> all hail..............hfh



all hail.......mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Im upset by this and request answers..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> He going into Kang DT's



King can't go into dt's.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im upset by this and request answers..



yeah me to, too, two, 2!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Wait what happened. I didn't do it.


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Wait what happened. I didn't do it.



If ya have to cheat to do it.........then it don't countNo No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

i dont like this game no more.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Did I win?





Nitram4891 said:


>


I know, right?


rydert said:


> mud


Kwang........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Look at me look at me!!!!


why?


mudracing101 said:


> Crap!


oh yeah, right............


mudracing101 said:


> Wait what happened. I didn't do it.


MmmmHhhmmmm.................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

I smell a conspiracy.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Kwang........
> 
> ...



Cause im purdy


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Somebody is counting pages they cant see.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

I smell KyDawg's frozen cows......poor things.......I hate even thinking about it


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> I smell KyDawg's frozen cows......poor things.......I hate even thinking about it



They are still alive but, are giving ice cream to thier calves.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

That aint frozen cows you smell..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Cause im purdy


yeah, I know.............


KyDawg said:


> They are still alive but, are giving ice cream to thier calves.





Jeff C. said:


>


you read my mind!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> yeah, I know.............
> 
> 
> 
> you read my mind!



Hey!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> If ya have to cheat to do it.........then it don't countNo No:





Keebs said:


> I know, right?
> 
> Kwang........
> 
> ...



Wasn't me y'all. Honest injun.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Wish I could get to da next page......


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Page 14 or 15?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

you confused tooo Mrs H?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you confused tooo Mrs H?



Been dat way all day


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



 OH REALLY!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

it happened again


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey!!!!


can't slip nuttin past you, can I???


mudracing101 said:


> Wasn't me y'all. Honest injun.





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


 you don't know????


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

When


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

Man y'all been busy.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

It just went from post 590 to 620


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> OH REALLY!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Man y'all been busy.


They need a job


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Hdm03?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They need a job



THEY.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud??


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

hfh?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

now?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Hdm03?



Go to work.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

me?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> THEY.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Go to work.


Go sista, Go sista!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

crap


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> They need a job


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

searching for clues


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

y


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

awwww hail MizzHawtnet22


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> can't slip nuttin past you, can I???
> 
> 
> 
> you don't know????



Once in a blue moon maybe?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Keepin up on a phone sucks


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>



Fixed for ya!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

My work here is done.


Going Christmas shopping.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 5, 2013)

This thread makes absolutely no sense.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

I am going to get to the bottom of this.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Once in a blue moon maybe?


No No: you always catch me............... 


mudracing101 said:


> Keepin up on a phone sucks










mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work here is done.
> 
> 
> Going Christmas shopping.


 have fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Found me an outfit while In LaRoy Holmes made


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Fixed for ya!



Thanks Mr. OCD.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> My work here is done.
> 
> 
> Going Christmas shopping.



I want mine red.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

I will use a scientific approach, and my superior math skills to fiqure this out.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keepin up on a phone sucks



It aint the phone..


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found me an outfit while In LaRoy Holmes made


Leroy it's Leroy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread makes absolutely no sense.



Where you been young man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to get to the bottom of this.



If we put our heads together we might have 5 functioning brain cells and  figure this out.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> It aint the phone..



Well what could it be then?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Well what could it be then?



The operator..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread makes absolutely no sense, *scents, , since, cents*.


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Found me an outfit while In LaRoy Holmes made


that's Quack's old jacket, where'd you find that thang?!?!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Mr. OCD.





KyDawg said:


> I will use a scientific approach, and my superior math skills to fiqure this out.


let us know your findings........... in triplicate, double spaced please!


Workin2Hunt said:


> It aint the phone..





mudracing101 said:


> Leroy it's Leroy!


think he needs a sign??


T.P. said:


> This thread makes absolutely no sense.


was it 'sposed to?


mudracing101 said:


> Well what could it be then?





Workin2Hunt said:


> The operator..


~gasp~ No Way!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> This thread makes absolutely no sense.



Read              
between  
the lines.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> The operator..



Nope. Had him checked out. He's good


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Thanks Mr. OCD.



 you too!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Read
> between
> the lines.


don't give out all da secrets, man!!!!


mudracing101 said:


> Nope. Had him checked out. He's good


uuuhhhh, Mud? it don't count when you check out the bosses as they walk thru da store............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

14....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't give out all da secrets, man!!!!
> 
> uuuhhhh, Mud? it don't count when you check out the bosses as they walk thru da store............




 Ooooooops!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

I think I have narrowed down the list of suspects.  Will update soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg+, havin_fun_huntin+, rydert+


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> don't give out all da secrets, man!!!!
> 
> uuuhhhh, Mud? it don't count when you check out the bosses as they walk thru da store............



You must want a beating when I see you tomorrow.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Right now the butler looks the most suspicious but more clues are pending


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You must want a beating when I see you tomorrow.


word of warning, Chevy goes after whips now........  


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Right now the butler looks the most suspicious but more clues are pending


No No:it's Da Gov'na!!!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

I keep getting an answer that makes no sense.


----------



## T.P. (Dec 5, 2013)

My post are disappearing. Maybe I was never here.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> I keep getting an answer that makes no sense.


Then that's your answer, the Driveler isn't supposed to make sense!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Update, Butler said he spoke with a short lady in a dark alley.  Mentioned a finger the sized of a bowling pin..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> My post are disappearing. Maybe I was never here.


You need more Tude Dude...


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Think I will go build the cows a fire.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, Keebs+, rydert+?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

now?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hey


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Prance or Kang?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

What


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go build the cows a fire.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

After further interrogation the butler revealed that lady with the big fanger jumped into a tall red truck with a bearded lady.  Mentioned the truck had boggers, was kinda dirty and sounded like a Prius as they "sped" off


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Prance or Kang?



KANG.......all hail Nitram


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Think I will go build the cows a fire.



yeah moo cows!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I don't even know what number we on


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> now?



No, I think I will wait until it warms up.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

lock her down.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> After further interrogation the butler revealed that lady with the big fanger jumped into a tall red truck with a bearded lady.  Mentioned the truck had boggers, was kinda dirty and sounded like a Prius as they "sped" off



Keebs county got boggers on their fire truck!?!?!?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

last post.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> i don't even know what number we on



994


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

last post........lock it.........


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

stick a fork in this one.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs county?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Keebs county got boggers on their fire truck!?!?!?



Sorry sir, Ill get back with you shorty.  The path has led me to believe that the bearded lady and big fanger were headed to Lee Co to speak with a man about a 3 toed dog.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Kydawg+ I hope you are not in the path of this coming ice storm!


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

wait, weight.......what?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm confused. Lock it down.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Is it back to normal?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kydawg+ I hope you are not in the path of this coming ice storm!



He's not; but his cows on the other hand are frozen and have jackets and a nice fire by now.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Kydawg+ I hope you are not in the path of this coming ice storm!



Miguel says it will go north of me, but that i will have precip and possibly rain.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

rye-dirty is kang?????  I'm gettin' dizzy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyone see this?

Some really weird things happening...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Ok, Butler was fresh out of info.  Said the man with 3 toed dog had a pet bobcat and a musket.  Poor guy started shaking and tearing up.  Something scared this poor guy bad


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm leaving till y'all get this straight.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Miguel says it will go north of me, but that i will have precip and possibly rain.



Good to hear, that storm is going to mess some folks December up.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

At least the clock is still wrong.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Page 15.


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> At least the clock is still wrong.



We can thank the good lord for that.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

I hurt my back twerking............

lock it...last post...


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Nitram4891 said:


> Anyone see this?
> 
> Some really weird things happening...



this post really confussed me...........



lock it down...last post


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Precip just got here the next wave of rain cant be far behind.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

How does a truck have boogers?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs and Mud put their boogers on fire trucks


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does a truck have boogers?



got tude


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

I'm gettin' scared and I was already worried sick about some frozen cows


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Same page.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Wouldn't that make it a crusty red truck?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

you sure?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> Keebs and Mud put their boogers on fire trucks



why dey do that?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Ohhh breaking news, man with 3 toed Dog is reconnected with lost possum.. Not relevant But new news


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> why dey do that?



you don't want to know.....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

is it page 16 yet? or 17?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> you don't want to know.....



ok .


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hey...wait


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03+


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

where?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> where?



Over there


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

last post?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

twerking?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

fit teen


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Update, Butler said he spoke with a short lady in a dark alley.  Mentioned a finger the sized of a bowling pin..


No No:no more bowling pin fanger!!! so it weren't me!


KyDawg said:


> Think I will go build the cows a fire.


aaww, you're so sweet!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> After further interrogation the butler revealed that lady with the big fanger jumped into a tall red truck with a bearded lady.  Mentioned the truck had boggers, was kinda dirty and sounded like a Prius as they "sped" off





mudracing101 said:


> I don't even know what number we on


it don't matta, juss go wiff da flow, man, go wiff da flow......


KyDawg said:


> No, I think I will wait until it warms up.





mudracing101 said:


> Keebs county got boggers on their fire truck!?!?!?





hdm03 said:


> Keebs county?


sounds kewl, huh?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Sorry sir, Ill get back with you shorty.  The path has led me to believe that the bearded lady and big fanger were headed to Lee Co to speak with a man about a 3 toed dog.





mudracing101 said:


> I'm confused. Lock it down.


I have to agree...................... 


Nitram4891 said:


> Is it back to normal?


no and it never, ever will be!!!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, Butler was fresh out of info.  Said the man with 3 toed dog had a pet bobcat and a musket.  Poor guy started shaking and tearing up.  Something scared this poor guy bad





mudracing101 said:


> I'm leaving till y'all get this straight.


NOOOoooooooooooo don't leave me!!!!!!!!!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> How does a truck have boogers?


 You're 'sposed to have all da answers, you tell us!


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Over there



thanks.......I see it now.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> You're 'sposed to have all da answers, you tell us!


I just got tude, QuackDaddy has the good complexion, he's da smart one.

Why is Humdaddy talkin about wearin tights in TP thread?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just got tude, QuackDaddy has the good complexion, he's da smart one.
> 
> Why is Humdaddy talkin about wearin tights in TP thread?




might be the way he rolls


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Sit teen....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

rydert said:


> might be the way he *rolls*


Oh no you di'innnn..


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

7 tweezy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

or 742?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Dec 5, 2013)

What is going on??  I'm leavin..post numbers changing every few seconds.    Something bad is gona happen...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Nap time.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I just got tude, QuackDaddy has the good complexion, he's da smart one.
> 
> Why is Humdaddy talkin about wearin tights in TP thread?





Jeff C. said:


> Sit teen....


you still have teens in the house? and they'll sit when you tell them!??!


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Oh no you di'innnn..





Nitram4891 said:


> What is going on??  I'm leavin..post numbers changing every few seconds.    Something bad is gona happen...


we're gonna crash, I just KNOW it!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Nap time.


I'll join ya, move ova.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> you still have teens in the house? and they'll sit when you tell them!??!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I prefer to cuddle


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer to cuddle



So.....is that an offer?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> So.....is that an offer?



I like+ you and erything, but.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

<---------M&M Peanut.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer to cuddle





hdm03 said:


> So.....is that an offer?





Jeff C. said:


> I like+ you and erything, but.....


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

fo tweenie ate


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I prefer to cuddle





hdm03 said:


> So.....is that an offer?



I don't get it...............


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 is a good cuddler Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> fo tweenie ate



fi tirteen


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

finally


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> hdm03 is a good cuddler Jeff C.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> fi tirteen



Fi tirteen??? I was posta leave work tirteen mins ago.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

its fo thurtee fie here


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Page sit teen.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its fo thurtee fie here



Can I leave work?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Need coffee!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C., rydert+, havin_fun_huntin+, Workin2Hunt+ 


I'm gonna ask Jeff C to be my buuuuuuudy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Need coffee!


wit butter


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Can I leave work?



Did you get to work early to late today?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> wit butter



 shouldnt you be ova there telling hum that urinals aint deep?


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Did you get to work early to late today?



I got to work when this thread was on page 5, what does that mean?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> shouldnt you be ova there telling hum that urinals aint deep?


I could, but how would you know...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic+


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> stringmusic+







I gots so many friends!!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

What y'all gonna get me fo Christmas?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Man I'm burnin thru some data today. Keebs you bout ready?


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I could, but how would you know...



ouch...................


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I could, but how would you know...



I dont, I use that ladies restroom


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> wit butter



Hold da butta!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

Last post. Locker down


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dont, I use that ladies restroom


But I bet you wear tights..


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

oh my


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

last post


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

yes?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

well; well looky there


----------



## Keebs (Dec 5, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Man I'm burnin thru some data today. Keebs you bout ready?


YES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> What y'all gonna get me fo Christmas?



Whatchoo won't?


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> mud?



I was leavin. Later yall


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

Keebs said:


> YES!!!!!!!!!





mudracing101 said:


> I was leavin. Later yall



CYL!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Whatchoo won't?



Some 4 pound test fishin' line and some paper clips.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Dadgummit hdm, I don't even know what page we on


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> But I bet you wear tights..



I prefer leggins!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Some 4 pound test fishin' line and some paper clips.



You got it, buuuuuuuddy!


----------



## rydert (Dec 5, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> Dadgummit hdm, I don't even know what page we on




16


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> You got it, buuuuuuuddy!





rydert said:


> 16



17


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

18?


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

bout that time....


----------



## Da Possum (Dec 5, 2013)

nighty night folks


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

I made it through another bad dream..... This time the government was taking over an we all were doomed... Woke up and turned on Chris Matthews...im all better now!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

hdm03 said:


> nighty night folks



Sleep tight!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> turned on Chris Matthews...im all better now!


Pervert. You prolly wear tights too, to, two, 2.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

me starting to think Miguels passionate hate for tights is cause by something from his past...

Did you have to take dance as a kid?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Pervert. You prolly wear tights too, to, two, 2.



What's that have to do with the price of egg's? Tights are cushy on my tushy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me starting to think Miguels passionate hate for tights is cause by something from his past...
> 
> Did you have to take dance as a kid?


QuackDaddy trom, tram, traum........scared the poo out of me wearin em one time.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> What's that have to do with the price of egg's? Tights are cushy on my tushy



Funniest thing Iv read in the past 5 minutes... where is the "like" button?


----------



## T.P. (Dec 5, 2013)

I just had a doe pass wind in front of me. WoW! It was loud!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> me starting to think Miguels passionate hate for tights is cause by something from his past...
> 
> Did you have to take dance as a kid?



I'm with you  on this one ! It skearz me to think what happened to the lilfeller!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just had a doe pass wind in front of me. WoW! It was loud!


How rude.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just had a doe pass wind in front of me. WoW! It was loud!



Hey! Pull my hoof....


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Dang, Nelson Mandela passed away.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Oh miguel... guess what workout im doing tonight... Yoga!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh miguel... guess what workout im doing tonight... Yoga!!!



Hey BooBoo, I see a pickanick basket!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh miguel... guess what workout im doing tonight... Yoga!!!


I don't like yoga. It taste like feet.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Hello????

Is this thing on??

Where did everyone go??


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

scared them all away


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> scared them all away



Don't be afraid  .... We are with you


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't be afraid  .... We are with you



Only thing I am afraid of is driving at night in the rain and I ain't doing that right now...I am posting  and shopping on Ebay!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> Only thing I am afraid of is driving at night in the rain and I ain't doing that right now...I am posting  and shopping on Ebay!!!


Ebay is da debil.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

11 pages today.     that is a lot of knowledge I missed out on.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ebay is da debil.



YUP, but you should see all the goodies I got for the rods I am building..


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Ebay is da debil.





Wife banded me from Ebay when I ordered a "air guitar" got a box with packin peanuts .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Wife banded me from Ebay when I ordered a "air guitar" got a box with packin peanuts .


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> 11 pages today.     that is a lot of knowledge I missed out on.



Yep, I will PM you a summary in a minute. I soaked it up like white bread in tomato soup!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 5, 2013)

Quack my air guitar came in perfect shape... should have checked to make sure u was buying a reputable seller.. I hope u didn't next day air yours


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack my air guitar came in perfect shape... should have checked to make sure u was buying a reputable seller.. I hope u didn't next day air yours


He ordered the signature series, never could find the signature.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

34 degrees and thunderstroms, this aint looking good.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 34 degrees and thunderstroms, this aint looking good.


Dangit man!!!


----------



## Redneck Maguiver (Dec 5, 2013)

Laws have mercy.

You folks been busy in here today.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

T.P. said:


> I just had a doe pass wind in front of me. WoW! It was loud!



Prolly had a "superiority complex." 




KyDawg said:


> 34 degrees and thunderstroms, this aint looking good.



Hang in there Pops !!! 




Redneck Maguiver said:


> Laws have mercy.
> 
> You folks been busy in here today.





Well, yeah.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Prolly had a "superiority complex."
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is that a county song??? ( Well Yeah .... I said well yeah)


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Is that a county song??? ( Well Yeah .... I said well yeah)


I don't think I like your tude...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> 34 degrees and thunderstroms, this aint looking good.



Yep.....Jag just said he saw thunder!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....Jag just said he saw thunder!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

Watching the weather.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> I don't think I like your tude...




Well, I don't like your superiority complex either.





Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....Jag just said he saw thunder!





Oh Laaaaaaaawd, get 'em off the roof !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

crap, grrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Watching the weather.





Hooked On Quack said:


> Well, I don't like your superiority complex either.


YEAH, Well I don't like your complexion either Noxema man..


----------



## rhbama3 (Dec 5, 2013)

Starting a week and a half of call. This is gonna hurt.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEAH, Well I don't like your complexion either Noxema man..





Noxema makes my buttocks nice and cuddly, so if anybody don't like 'em they can . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Starting a week and a half of call. This is gonna hurt.


Hopefully you won't have to be on call Christmas week.


Hooked On Quack said:


> Noxema makes my buttocks nice and cuddly, so if anybody don't like 'em they can . . .


Now that is tude...


----------



## Laneybird (Dec 5, 2013)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

rhbama3 said:


> Starting a week and a half of call. This is gonna hurt.




Don't feel bad Pookie, I gotta work all thru Christmas, but at least I won't be called in . . .




Miguel Cervantes said:


> Hopefully you won't have to be on call Christmas week.
> 
> Now that is tude...





Get ova it Mr. Superiority . . .


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Don't feel bad Pookie, I gotta work all thru Christmas, but at least I won't be called in . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HEY, Quit steppin on my toes Sasquatch...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> HEY, Quit steppin on my toes Sasquatch...





Wellllllll, you KNOW whut they say 'bout big toezzz . .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 5, 2013)

Later.


----------



## crackerdave (Dec 5, 2013)

"Hey!" and merry Christmas to awl yawl drivelers.....hoping to see you 'uns at Chehaw this year!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 5, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> YEAH, Well I don't like your complexion either Noxema man..



There is stuff I have to do on Saturday outside and trying to figure out the prediction.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> crap, grrrrrrrrrrr...



Nice avatar!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Later.


I see you will be getting a new neighbor

Maybe this one won't be chunking their empty liquor bottles over the fence



blood on the ground said:


> You to good to speak to me?



My apologies Mr. Blood!!

Good evening Mr. Blood!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> I see you will be getting a new neighbor
> 
> Maybe this one won't be chunking their empty liquor bottles over the fence
> 
> ...



Saving a big ol double armed hug for you brother......


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Saving a big ol double armed hug for you brother......


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Evening Mr Ruttn.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Evening Mr Ruttn.


Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Y'all seeing any ice up there yet??...........You still got power??


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Good evening Mr. Charlie!!.........Y'all seeing any ice up there yet??...........You still got power??



Not yet but i am afraid it is coming Ruttn.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Knew I should have went to SOWEGA yesterday.


----------



## KyDawg (Dec 5, 2013)

Kentucky is not in the south, I dont care what they say.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Dec 5, 2013)

KyDawg said:


> Knew I should have went to SOWEGA yesterday.


Headed to Thomasville/Pavo Ga. this weekend!! Got a derby trial there this weekend.........Gonna make a pit stop along the way, and visit with Keebs!!

Gonna be in Thomasville/Boston Ga. again next weekend for another derby trial


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Where's the Beef


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Where's the Beef



Here:  dang woke up early again.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay the coffee is brewed and ready to be served.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Here:  dang woke up early again.



Early is better than late brother! Thanks for the coffee!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Early is better than late brother! Thanks for the coffee!



And a lot better than not at all.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Wooooo hoooo I just saved money on my car insurance by switching to reverse and leaving the seen of the accident....


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2013)

mornin


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Hankus said:


> mornin


Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man..


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Charlie !!!!


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

I am here.................


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

I wonder if Charlie got ice last night? or if that warm front kept it pushed back juuuuuuuuust enough???


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Happy Friday kids


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Happy Friday kids


You to Porcher dude


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Morning!!!!!!!! Its Friday, aint got a clue what page or post we really on, but its Friday


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Wooooo hoooo I just saved money on my car insurance by switching to reverse and leaving the seen of the accident....







Miguel Cervantes said:


> Harley Davidson and the Marlboro Man..



Great movie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Morning!!!!!!!! Its Friday, aint got a clue what page or post we really on, but its Friday



Mornin.....we're on pages 17 & 18. Happy Friday!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Great movie!


Yes it was. Mernin youngun.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

Mornin ya'll !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

morning yall


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> Great movie!



Don't try it!


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Yes it was. Mernin youngun.



Mornin….hey don't forget Mac Powell on the 15th! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Mornin ya'll !!!



Dancin cause you got a cool aveetar



havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning yall



mornin 




blood on the ground said:


> Don't try it!





I know a great body repair man & a great bail bondsmen!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

moanin'


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2013)

lookin like road miles taday


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Don't try it!



Forward makes for a faster getaway!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hfh


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

anyone else wanna restart their morning?


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Hey


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C.+ howdy sir


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Turn the page.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff C.+ howdy sir


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Turn the page.



Thats a good song


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey


Hey, hay, hai, high, hi.


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

856.................


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

887...........


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Gotta find someone with some airline status. Stuck in a middle seat for a 5 1/2 hour flight to Seattle on Sunday.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert, didnt Nic tell you to get that purdy dog some better glasses?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta find someone with some airline status. Stuck in a middle seat for a 5 1/2 hour flight to Seattle on Sunday.


Eat lots of bean burrito's from Taco Bell about an hour before you board. That oughta seal the deal for ya.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Gotta find someone with some airline status. Stuck in a middle seat for a 5 1/2 hour flight to Seattle on Sunday.



 you can step over into the Political Forum and talk to JET JOCKEY.  Surely Miguel would be happy to introduce you to him.  They have the same bartender so their like BFFs and stuff.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Eat lots of bean burrito's from Taco Bell about an hour before you board. That oughta seal the deal for ya.



Good idea!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! with a bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you can step over into the Political Forum and talk to JET JOCKEY.  Surely Miguel would be happy to introduce you to him.  They have the same bartender so their like BFFs and stuff.


You're like the dog on a rope chasin a car. You's about to reach the end of it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Mornin



got my puter back


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! with a bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Dang sure glad I read that one twice before I responded..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're like the dog on a rope chasin a car. You's about to reach the end of it.



  That was funny i dont care who ya are.  Im offering up good advice meanwhile your trying to make him soil himself on a plane.  Them corn wrapped meat and beans dont just give ya gas...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! with a bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> got my puter back



Hey Purdy ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! with a bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang sure glad I read that one twice before I responded..


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> got my puter back




Mronin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You're like the dog on a rope chasin a car. You's about to reach the end of it.



 Had that happen to me when I was a kid on my bike. Vicious dog, so I rode by 3-4 times, then the rope broke.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin!



Fixed it for ya


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert+


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> That was funny i dont care who ya are.  Im offering up good advice meanwhile your trying to make him soil himself on a plane.  Them corn wrapped meat and beans dont just give ya gas...


Viscosity rules in da air.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Where mud be?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Had that happen to me when I was a kid on my bike. Vicious dog, so I rode by 3-4 times, then the rope broke.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya



  y


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Viscosity rules in da air.



  Dont be using them $5 words on a Friday morning.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> y


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

I just saw a freakin fly


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> got my puter back





Miguel Cervantes said:


> Dang sure glad I read that one twice before I responded..





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hey Purdy ladies


hiyaLeroy!


Jeff C. said:


>


oh hush!


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22, havin_fun_huntin+, Jeff C.+, Migmack+ 


I need to ask Miz Hawnet to be my fwiend


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Migmack+ 


BOTG, will you be my fwiend to,two,too,2,tu,tu-tu?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> FRIDAY!!!!!!!!!! with a bonus!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Tell me,,,, did you find French fries between your sets that was still good?


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dont be using them $5 words on a Friday morning.


ok, how bout "chunks"..?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Forward makes for a faster getaway!



Reback is Ta get you pointed inda right direction idjit!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> hiyaLeroy!
> 
> oh hush!



Hey....you fergot somthin


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic said:


> blood on the ground, mrs. hornet22+, havin_fun_huntin+, Migmack+
> 
> 
> BOTG, will you be my fwiend to,two,too,2,tu,tu-tu?



Abbsulewtlee! Hug time!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

stringmusic+


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Reback is Ta get you pointed inda right direction idjit!



I'm already pointed in da right diwreckshun, plus I run *tag applied for* plates.


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Billy said a water hose is a very useful tool if one is barefoot when they step in dawg poo!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Billy said a water hose is a very useful tool if one is barefoot when they step in dawg poo!


Wrong thread Monon...


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Tell me,,,, did you find French fries between your sets that was still good?


No No: nope, Rutt & Tag are coming to visit tonight!!!!!


Jeff C. said:


> Hey....you fergot somthin





mrs. hornet22 said:


> stringmusic+


 me to, too, two!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

I need a hug too, to, two.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> I need a hug too, to, two.



I give ya one


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

I can't find the nutritious facts on a can of Budweiser????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

going from page 18-19 to just 19... I like it


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, Rutt & Tag are coming to visit tonight!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> me to, too, two!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Dang it.....hdmo3+ ain'tcheer


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

niteen


----------



## Nugefan (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> Dang it.....hdmo3+ ain'tcheer



I got cha back Bro ...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Hes busy giving twerkin lessons, he will be with us shortly


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>


 

 well look ah there!

Seriously, we need to run this one on out & get back on track, folks!


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I got cha back Bro ...


 Andyyyyyy!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

I befwiended mysep but I still don't have a +after my name


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> No No: nope, Rutt & Tag are coming to visit tonight!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> me to, too, two!


Oh no! They will never leaf! 


Jeff C. said:


> I need a hug too, to, two.



I got you one lilfeller!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> well look ah there!
> 
> Seriously, we need to run this one on out & get back on track, folks!



The drivelers have been on track? Ever?


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Hes busy giving twerkin lessons, he will be with us shortly


who's teaching twerkin? Mud?????? MUD????????? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







Now, if you hada said Mr. Hawnet, I'd said yeah, but Mud?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I befwiended mysep but I still don't have a +after my name


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin+, blood on the ground, mrs. hornet22+, Keebs+, Jeff C.+, stringmusic+

It werked for me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

BOG fwend request incoming....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who's teaching twerkin? Mud?????? MUD?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He got Squeekin and Twerkin confused.


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I befwiended mysep but I still don't have a +after my name


bless yo heart.............. 


blood on the ground said:


> Oh no! They will never leaf!
> 
> 
> I got you one lilfeller!


 yeah they will, they gots a big day Saturday further south & will have to get up early to get there!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> The drivelers have been on track? Ever?


the page count, doofus!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs said:


> who's teaching twerkin? Mud?????? MUD?????????
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mud does the stanky leg.. he dont twerk, errbody knows that.
Mr. H been talking hmd03 twerking lessons?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

It smells different in here ??


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

I love the friiin request but how's come miggie ain't sending me one?


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> It smells different in here ??



Sorry, I had boiled eggs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I got cha back Bro ...



 That calls for a +


----------



## blood on the ground (Dec 6, 2013)

Good night everyone


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> I love the friiin request but how's come miggie ain't sending me one?


You brang me a full load of split oak firewood all the way out to my house, unload and stack it, for free, and I'll be yo friiiin.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good night everyone





Hope you sleep well friend !!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Keebs just called me Sweet Baby Jesus. That ain't gonna do nothin to diminish my Tude and Superior Complexion...


----------



## Hornet22 (Dec 6, 2013)

Nugefan said:


> I got cha back Bro ...



Better run Jeffro


----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good night everyone


schweet dreams!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you sleep well friend !!


I see you and think it's Muddyfoots stopping by here..........


Miguel Cervantes said:


> Keebs just called me Sweet Baby Jesus. That ain't gonna do nothin to diminish my Tude and Superior Complexion...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

blood on the ground said:


> Good night everyone



Nite nite, blood+


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Went and got me a chick filet spicey chicken bisquit.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff you aint gonna offer to cuddle with BOG?


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2013)

Onward trottle, gotta git, go, gone


----------



## Hankus (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Went and got me a chick filet spicey chicken bisquit.



good stuff


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff you aint gonna offer to cuddle with BOG?



 He needs all the beauty rest he can get!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He needs all the beauty rest he can get!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> He needs all the beauty rest he can get!


And then some.


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

What in the world is goin on??? I'm stuck on page 19.....I click on page 20 & it keeps goin back to 19!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Speaking of which, Miguel isnt it time for your 2nd siesta of the day?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## Keebs (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Went and got me a chick filet spicey chicken bisquit.


thank you............


Hankus said:


> Onward trottle, gotta git, go, gone


I like your beat, there, Beerkus!


Crickett said:


> What in the world is goin on??? I'm stuck on page 19.....I click on page 20 & it keeps goin back to 19!!!!


 computer issues?????


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


> What in the world is goin on??? I'm stuck on page 19.....I click on page 20 & it keeps goin back to 19!!!!



The thread now has "Tude and a Superiority Complex" and is operating as it wants to, not accommodating anyone's convenience. No No:



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Speaking of which, Miguel isnt it time for your 2nd siesta of the day?


Purt near. You gonna join me?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Which post count do we lock this 1 down on the 1 shown at campfire or the 1 shown for last post... im soo confused


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> The thread now has "Tude and a Superiority Complex" and is operating as it wants to, not accommodating anyone's convenience. No No:
> 
> 
> Purt near. You gonna join me?



No No: Im skeered Quack may have rubbed off on you....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Which post count do we lock this 1 down on the 1 shown at campfire or the 1 shown for last post... im soo confused


They're the same,,,,,,,,,,,,monon.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: Im skeered Quack may have rubbed off on you....


I refuse to answer that for fear of self incrimination and possible banding.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

This is just all messed up 
Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (10 members and 4 guests)
havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Crickett+, Jeff C.+, Hankus+, rydert+
10 members but only 6 showing.. count is off the clock is wrong... what is happing to this forum.....


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

post 999.....lock it down


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> They're the same,,,,,,,,,,,,monon.
> 
> I refuse to answer that for fear of self incrimination and possible banding.



 They are off by 22 monon...


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> They are off by 22 monon...



Not on my site. You need to refresh yo crackers...........errr.......cookies.


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

mrs. hornet22 +


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> No No: Im skeered Quack may have rubbed off on you....





I've rubbed off on several folks . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> This is just all messed up
> Currently Active Users Viewing This Thread: 14 (10 members and 4 guests)
> havin_fun_huntin, mrs. hornet22+, Crickett+, Jeff C.+, Hankus+, rydert+
> 10 members but only 6 showing.. count is off the clock is wrong... what is happing to this forum.....



you are too worried about being caught posting on GON...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Not on my site. You need to refresh yo crackers...........errr.......cookies.



whachu call me?


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

post 1003.............lock it down

last post


----------



## rydert (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whachu call me?



dang............


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Been without coffee for 2 days thought it was just me!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> whachu call me?


A crumb munchin winder likker. Whatchu gone do bout it you mouth breathin nose pickin midget?


----------



## Crickett (Dec 6, 2013)

Page 20


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Crickett said:


>


It'll be better in a lil bit.



Keebs said:


> thank you............
> 
> I like your beat, there, Beerkus!
> 
> computer issues?????


Your welcome.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Which post count do we lock this 1 down on the 1 shown at campfire or the 1 shown for last post... im soo confused


Now last post.


rydert said:


> post 999.....lock it down



post 1000...... lock her down.,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert said:


> dang............



thatsto too two 2 today day and werent not even trying on either


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Dec 6, 2013)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy


Speakin of.............


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



morning


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Page kwenty.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A crumb munchin winder likker. Whatchu gone do bout it you mouth breathin nose pickin midget?



let me go get my helmet, issa show you something


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> A crumb munchin winder likker. Whatchu gone do bout it you mouth breathin nose pickin midget?


Personal attack, ban him again.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> thatsto too two 2 today day and werent not even trying on either


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

992


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

994


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 992



I mean, 4.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lt me go get my helmet, issa show you something



Brang it Medusa. 


mudracing101 said:


> Personal attack, ban him again.



I ain't never been banded,,,,,,,, Slinky Boy...


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

9 sitty ate


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> 9 sitty ate



I mean, niney ate.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang it Medusa.
> 
> 
> I ain't never been banded,,,,,,,, Slinky Boy...



 im balding idjit, Cnat be medusa iffin ya balding


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Brang it Medusa.
> 
> 
> I ain't never been banded,,,,,,,, Slinky Boy...



You dont scare me, i'll put ya in head lock and knuckle rub that big ole head of yours till your bald... wait... too late


----------



## T.P. (Dec 6, 2013)

Last post!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

Lockr down.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

bye bye


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


>



Its ok jff, youll figure it out sooner or later.  I gots the faith in ya buddy


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> You dont scare me, i'll put ya in head lock and knuckle rub that big ole head of yours till your bald... wait... too late


You ain't seen me in a while. I got's hair and a scragly beard. Givin Hankus a run for his money.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't seen me in a while. I got's hair and a scragly beard. Givin Hankus a run for his money.



Maybe on your back.


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

rydert+


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Jeff C. said:


> rydert+



Jeff c.+


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

mudracing101 said:


> Maybe on your back.


Naw, QuackDaddy+ rubbed all that off.


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Naw, QuackDaddy+ rubbed all that off.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Dec 6, 2013)

I'm lockin this one down . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> You ain't seen me in a while. I got's hair and a scragly beard. Givin Hankus a run for his money.





mudracing101 said:


> Maybe on your back.



HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Dec 6, 2013)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'm lockin this one down . .


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 6, 2013)

Miguel Cervantes said:


>



No No:No No:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Dec 6, 2013)

clean up on post 986 please.  Thank you


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

jmfauver said:


> HOLY COW!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Dec 6, 2013)

hooked on quack said:


> i'm lockin this one down . .



puhleaze!!!!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Dec 6, 2013)

New ones up. lock her down.


----------

